# Werbt einen Freund Blackhand Horde



## wowdaniel111 (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo, 

ich suche jemanden den ich auf Blakchand Horde werben kann.

Ich würde gerne auch mehr als nur 1 Char mit euch hoch spielen ist aber kein muss.

Ich biete Gold für fliegen etc,eine nette Level 25 Gilde und Taschen.

Skype, TS3 is mir egal dürft ihr entscheiden ob ihr Lust habt

Zu mir bin 17 jahre alt habe zurziet noch Ferien und auch nach den Ferien eig fast jeden Nachmittag bis spät abends Zeit zum spielen.

Also fals ihr Lust habt geworben zu werden meldet euch bei mir per pn.

//Edit

Wenn alles gut läuft wäre ich sogar bereit den Cata Key zu zahlen

// Edit 2

Wer sich in dieser Woche meldet dem spendiere ich sogar den Battle Chest

//Edit Ende 

Viel Spaß euch noch
Daniel


----------



## wowdaniel111 (2. Januar 2013)

push


----------



## wowdaniel111 (3. Januar 2013)

push


----------



## Nexarion (3. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:
			
		

> *Pushen*
> Pushen bedeutet, den eigenen Beitrag oben zu halten. Wir gestatten das *Pushen* Eures Angebot- oder Gesuche-Beitrages *einmal alle 48 Stunden*. Interessenten finden Eure Beiträge auch ohne Push, sofern ihr Fraktion und Server zum jeweilige Angebot angebt. Überschwängliche Push-Versuche werden gelöscht. *
> *


----------



## wowdaniel111 (5. Januar 2013)

push


----------



## wowdaniel111 (8. Januar 2013)

push und edit


----------

